# Picture of World's Biggest Dog



## RamistThomist (May 2, 2007)

Hercules weighs 282 lbs and has a 38 inch neck.


----------



## ANT (May 2, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/hercules.asp


----------



## RamistThomist (May 2, 2007)

I feel sheepish.


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 2, 2007)

joshua said:


> Like a sheep dog?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 2, 2007)

exactly 
(i expected some such pun)


----------



## Poimen (May 3, 2007)

Looks like 'Fang' (from the Harry Potter movies)


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 3, 2007)

ANT said:


> http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/hercules.asp



What is interesting about this snopes article is that it basically says that a dog can get quite close to that size, however the picture in question is not that dog.

CT


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 3, 2007)

Can't imagine feeding, or cleaning up after that one!


----------



## IanWatson (May 3, 2007)

WOW. Thats a big dog.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2007)

In the words of Randy Jackson, "Dawg!"


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 3, 2007)

Not as big as my Chinook!!! 17lb Pomeranian!!!


----------



## bradofshaw (May 4, 2007)

That dog isn't that tall, those people are just really short. Everyone knows this is the world's biggest dog:






I mean, look at that kid by comparison!


----------



## AV1611 (May 4, 2007)

As someone who is terrified of dogs am glad that the Atlantic ocean separates us!


----------



## Poimen (May 4, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> That dog isn't that tall, those people are just really short. Everyone knows this is the world's biggest dog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 5, 2007)

Richard,
Why are you terrified of dogs?


----------

